# tiny white worms in my tank



## RitzieAnn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello, I just joined because I found some tiny white worms in my fish tank. I'm kind of grossed out.

I know the general basics in aquarium keeping, and I've been keeping fish for about 8 years or so, but this perticuliar tank is a new thing for me.

It houses a Blue Gill from a local lake. I've had the fish for about a year and a half. I've never noticed worms before. His filter (penguin 175, I believe) currently has no pad in it, because I forgot to purchase it.... I forgot that pad is different than my other tanks :S

I was watching the "debris" in his tank float around, and some of it was dancing. I watched very carefully and the stuff is all over the tank.... dancing. It moves, even in the side farthest away from the filter. It's gross.

It's just Donny (the Blue Gill) in this tank, and it's a 29 gallon, with the one filter, 2 fake plants, and 1 live plant.

Here's a picture of Donny  He's a handsome fish.

EDIT: Apparently I can't post pictures yet...  I'll show you a picture when I've made the required 5 posts


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol spam ur posts for 5 so you can post


----------



## RitzieAnn (Sep 30, 2008)

Spam? Oh man. I'm admin on a forum, and I hate spam! 

And- mods- sorry for posting twice. My computer froze up, so I just kept hitting post. Please delete the other one. SOrry


----------



## RitzieAnn (Sep 30, 2008)

Well- I just changed out the water- at least 7 gallons of it. I know- that's really a lot, but I was grosed out. Donny is fine. He's a trooper!  

the worms are in the alge on the glass. Yes- alge. I'm having an issue with the lighting. I work nights- so I really should just get a timer, but that's a little pricey.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, post 5- here's Donny


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol nobody gonna care if you put 5 messages on your own thread  we needed to see the pictures anyway...Did you ever get a filter pad?


----------



## RitzieAnn (Sep 30, 2008)

No. I haven't gotten him a new pad yet, though I did put a smaller one in there- and I did that water change. It's brighter in there now 

The little worm things are attached to the glass, and not so much dancing in the water, but they're wiggling on the glass at the algee. I've got one of those magnetic glass cleaners, and when I use it, it stirrs up the wroms and then they're all over dancing and wiggling in the water. :S


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you can pickup a single plug timer at homedepot for under 10.00......


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

so any advice on the worms?? i think i had the same thing in one of my tanks..


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Planaria: How to Get Rid of White Worms in the Aquarium


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you have a pumkin seed, not a blue gill. I keep one too and love mine. It would be easy to poison the worms but I wouldn't because in a way they are good as they are eating up extra food and if you kill them all at once it could have bad effects on water quality. Try feeding a bit less and they should go away, or at least there will be few enough of them that you never see them.


----------



## Jakarta (Nov 22, 2010)

The sunfish may be a variety known as a pumpkin seed.


----------

